# Justrite Pendragon railroad lantern



## Vinniec5 (Jul 10, 2012)

I just bought a rare and rarely seen for sale Justrite Pendragon lantern. it takes 3 - 6v lantern batteries with an automotive style base bulb. I was just wondering if anyone else here has one. I like the old school justrite lanterns that were built to last and for specific purposes. I'm not sure yet if im going to make it an incan halogen bulb lantern with some Streamlight litebox parts i have or maybe swap the head to an LED E-spot style thrower with long runtime. lots of battery room in here to come up with something cool
m


----------



## Vinniec5 (Jul 13, 2012)

I went with the Streamlight litebox parts mod for now mainly because it looks stock even though it works 10 times better and brighter with little modification. I still have the option later to go led but for now I can use the 8watt or 20watt halogen streamlight bi-pins if i want runtime or output. tomorrow i'm going to clean and polish all the copper and brass contact strips for the batteries. the only mods i had to make was to grind the edge of the streamlight par36 plastic lamp hsg just a little to fit in the bezel and splice a cpl wires. score one for quality american parts inside as everything is copper/ brass/ chromed steel and uses brass screws. now this lamp reminds me of a minature Navy damage control lantern, not the yellow ones you see mounted on the bulkheads but the ones stored in the damage control tool lockers that sit on the floor and have swivel lamp heads. pics to follow this weekend


----------



## Vinniec5 (Jul 19, 2012)

After cleaning and polishing the contacts I gained almost .75 volt at the bulb due to the oxidation on the copper contact strips and the switch contacts. the Boeshield worked great on the sticky and dirty switch. I polished the rest with Simichrome. now that the lamp is working good and reliable, paint will be next on the list when i decide on a paint scheme
pics below Sorry Norm

https://public.bay.livefilestore.co...Ct4Y1M_41ZioJ2wa4T1WR5zJw/DSC00380.JPG?psid=1
https://public.bay.livefilestore.co...CClQvxbco3mibayXFRCxYaZig/DSC00382.JPG?psid=1


----------



## Vinniec5 (Sep 2, 2012)

I wanted to do a runtime test on the light with the Streamlight litebox lamp and had some radioshack alkaline 6volt batteries that are almost 10yrs old to use. man, i'm at 20 hours now and the light is still going strong. Those old radioshack lantern batteries were built solid, these are the f-cell gold cased ones

finally ran down to dim at 52 hours and about 20mins, still on but only good as a dark room night light. not bad for radio shack batteries well past the exp date


----------

